# SLOVAKIA | Projects & Construction



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

This thread is dediacted for projects in smaller Slovak cities, Bratislava and Košice have their own threads.











At the moment, Slovakia has 140 settlements with status of the city (in Slovak "mesto"), 10 of them have population more than 50,000 people.


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*[Banská Bystrica] Slovenka2*
Project of new neighborhood on area 4,6 ha from architects Marko and Placemakers, Chybik+Kristof and Compass, which replaces former textile factory. Construction has to take total 10 years and estimated costs are 100m €. Total 16 buildings with 500 homes, 20 000 sqm of office space, hotel and retail spaces are planned.
The first phase, containing 170 new homes, is expected to start next year and complete in 2021.


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*[Nitra] Rezidencia Tabáň*
New infill in the center of Nitra, with mixed use (residential, administrative, commercial) from Proxenta developer. Project with height 6 - 7 floors will offer 258 homes, construction is planned between 3Q 2018 and 12/2019.


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*[Trnava] Nádvorie*
Nádvorie (Courtyard) is a project of transformation of two historic buildings and adjacent territory into a new cultural center (with retail, gastronomy and offices spaces). It was completed in this april and IMHO, it's one of the best realized projects in Slovakia.

Website: http://nadvorie.com/






































And some photos from Nádvorie facebook:


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*[Kysucké Nové Mesto] Kamence*
Project of new neighborhood in the city with population only about 15,000. Total are planned 26 residential buildings with 540 - 720 homes, but also retail spaces, kindergarten, relax center, square, sports facilities, community harden etc. Start of construction of first phase with 67 flats is planned in this autumn, completion in 4Q 2019. All neighborhood has to be completed within 15 years.


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*[Vrbové] Rezidencia Beňovského*
Small residential project with 29 homes and 3 retail spaces, located in the centre of town Vrbové (which is suburb of Piešťany). Project was designed by beef architekti and completed in june of this year.


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*[Banská Bystrica] Quartetto*
Project of new private neighborhood located on periphery of the city, in locality called Borovicový háj (Pine grove). Four villas contain totally 27 homes, part of the project is also wellness and park forest with pound. At the moment, Quartetto is u/c, ompletion will be this year.

Website (with plenty of other renders and pics): http://www.quartetto.sk/


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*[High Tatras] Armeria Residence*
Project of reconstruction of current hotel Litvor, located in Štrbské Pleso resort, to new residence with 33 apartments. Start of works is planned in this September, end in October 2019.

Website: http://armeria.sk/en/

*Current state:*









*Renders:*


----------



## JorgeORandall (Nov 2, 2013)

It looks so green, it's so beautiful


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*[Brezno] Kasárne*
Kasárne is a project of transformation of former barracks into new neighborhood with mixed-use, containing retail park (completed in 2017), 10 new blocks of flats (start of construction of first two of them is planned for 2019) and grounds for family houses. Of old buildings, only two were preserved - one is being converted into administrative building, the second one into residential building with 53 flats.

Website (in Slovak): https://kasarnebrezno.sk/


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*[Trnava] Rezidencia Porta*
Infill located in a historical port of the city.


*Location:* Halenárska st, Trnava • Map
*Developer:* púpava development
*Type:* residential + retail
*Status:* u/c
*Construction period:* 7/2017 - 2/2019
*Homes: *27
*Parking spots*: 42
*Website: *http://www.rezidenciaporta.sk/





























































And a bit older photo from spring of this year:









Source


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*[Jasná] Hotel Damian*
Project of new 5 stars hotel located in Jasná resort, in neighborhood of Vrbické tarn.

Project facts:


Developers: I.D.C., ProRate, Appletree
Architect: Nextwork
Status: u/c
Construction period: 8/2017 - 6/2019

Acommodation units: 186 (54 rooms + 104 studios + 23 apartments + 5 penthouses)

Website: http://www.damianjasna.sk/en/home
Renders:























































Update (from September 18th):


>


 Source of photos


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*[Ružomberok] New city natatorium*

The results of the architectural competition were revealed. The winning proposal of total 31 competing from architects Peter Zibrin, Pavol Zibrin and Ľubomír Kružel jr.:














































Location of the new natatorium: https://www.openstreetmap.org/query?lat=49.0744&lon=19.2998#map=15/49.0748/19.3041


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*[Trnava] City Residence *| U/C

Bigger project of infill in old town.

Project facts:


Location: Františkánska/Hradobná/Štefánikova st, Trnava • Map
Developers: AK Immobilien
Architect: A.M. Architects
Type: residential with retail
Homes: 63

Website: http://city-residence.sk/
Location before (StreetView):










Renders:





































Update:



>


Source of photos: https://www.facebook.com/cityresidencetrnava/?ref=page_internal


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*[Vištuk] High school campus*

Project of new campus of (private) Leaf Academy is located in the village of Vištuk, in Bratislava region. First phase will contain 94,000 sqm of studying space and accommodation for 400 students, in future it's planned to exapnd its capacity to more than 2,000 students.


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*[Trsťany] Terasy Trsťany* 

Project of small neigborhood consisting of 22 houses and wellness center, located in village in the estern part of country, about 15 km from Košice. Construction has already started (in September) and is planned in 3 phases, the last one has to be completed in November 2021. The project is designed by architects from Atrium studio.

Website: https://www.terasytrstany.sk/

Renders:


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*[Banská Bystrica] Rudlovská Residence*
Project of reconstruction of old administrative building.

Project facts:


Location: Rudlovská/Skuteckého st., Banská Bystrica • Map
Type: residential
Status: proposed

Height: 5 - 6 f
Homes: 51
Website: https://www.rudlovska.sk/
State before (StreetView):










Renders:


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*[Nitra] Green Avenue Residencies *| U/C

Project of new smaller neighborhood in the west of the city, in locality called "Mikov dvor". The first two phases contain three block of flats and about 20 row-houses. In next phases, adding of another apartment buildings is planned.

Project facts:


Developer: NEVA Group development
Architect: Concept Architects
Construction period: 9/2018 - 9/2020
Homes: 78 (54 flats + 24 houses)
Renders:


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*[Martin] New public hospital*

Government has approved construction of new hospital, located in Martin, 9th biggest city in the country. (Map) The hospital, lying on area 84 000 sqm, will offer 403 beds and employ about 1400 people. Estimated costs are approx. 200 millions €, author of design is studio Pantograph, which has won an architectural competion. Completion is planned for 2022.


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

*[Trnava] Prúdy
*
Prúdy is a project of new neighborhood located in the south-east part of Trnava, city 50 km to the east from Bratislava with approx. 70,000 inhabitants. Total is planned, that 27 buildings will rise and offer home for 3,300 new inhabitants.

Project facts:


Location: Koniarekova st • Map
Type: mixed use
Developer: Terra Trnavia
Architekt: cakov+partners
Construction period: 2020 - 2028
Costs: 150 millions €
No. of buildings: 27 (19 residential, 8 mixed use)

Height: 5 - 8 f

Other facilities: park, kindergarten, etc.
Renders:


----------

